# Heavyweight  tank bike thread



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's the thread to post up pictures of your heavyweight thank bicycles Post war prewar no limits post as many pictures as you like let's see what y'all got


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sorry, I don't have any heavyweights, only lightweights and middleweights. Can I post a picture of my Balloon bike?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 19, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sorry, I don't have any heavyweights, only lightweights and middleweights. Can I post a picture of my Balloon bike?



 Yes sir you can post whatever you want this is the Cabe this is where we come to look at the good stuff post away my friend post away


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2018)

Here's a nice one


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2018)

My only tanker.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 20, 2018)

Here is a couple of mine.


----------



## kreika (Feb 20, 2018)

A few of mine....heavy duty!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2018)

39 mercury


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2018)

55 Westfield


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2018)

41 firestone pilot


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 757753 55 Westfield



Wow! Those gassers!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Wow! Those gassers!!



That was taken at the ventura nationals last labor day weekend.there is always bitchin rides at that show.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2018)

Here's a couple more heavyweight tankers


----------



## John G04 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2018)

Let's see those heavyweight tankers


----------



## SKPC (Feb 21, 2018)

Edit: Yea, 6'-4" !


----------



## buickmike (Feb 21, 2018)

How much does the modern wheelset upgrade cost?+tires.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 21, 2018)

The set on the above 1947 monarch were built by me.  All the pieces I purchased and put together for around $300. Similar wheels, depending on the price you pay for the pieces, can cost you $400.  Personally, I wouldn't sell those wheels for anything less than $400.  When you put a light, custom wheelset on a bike like this, you ride the bike a lot.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2018)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 758128
> 
> View attachment 758129
> 
> ...



Dang you must be like 6' 9"!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2018)

At just about 100lbs, I think the Elgin Bluebird is the champ of the heavyweights.


----------



## REC (Feb 21, 2018)

Damn, I almost hate to post anything after the Bluebird! But..... Here are some of the resident balloon tankers - oldest first:
'33 B-10E 




'33 B10 




'34 Aerocycle



'37 Model C



'39 Model C




'46 DX #1




'46 DX #2




'46 DX #3




'52 Straightbar




'52 J20 - 20"




'52 J30 - 24"




'54 J36 - 20"




'56 Red Phantom




And last - Centennial Anniversary Phantom




Thanks for looking!
REC


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 21, 2018)

Here’s a few heavyweight tank bikes, I sold the red and white one to Nelson.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Keep it going let’s see some more


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 26, 2020)

John G04 said:


> View attachment 758016 View attachment 758017 View attachment 758018 View attachment 758019 View attachment 758020



Those are some nice ones


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 14, 2021)

POST UP


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2021)

Monark.....


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2021)

Monark......


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2021)

another Monark....1948..


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2021)

One last Monark,original paint


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 15, 2021)

Here’s a heavy bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

Probably going to catch hell but are all balloon tire bike s considered heavy weight's? Or does weight of frame have to do with frame size?


----------



## bloo (Feb 15, 2021)

It's a just a Balloon bike. "Heavyweight" sort of came around after "Lightweight" "Welterweight" and "Middleweight" were all established terms. It's not a historical term as far as I know. Some people don't like it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 15, 2021)

I would infer that heavyweight might exclude the 28” wheeled bicycles; instead referring to both *heavy* and *wide*?

Although, 28” Colson *lug* frame motorbikes can also be fairly heavy, to lug-around.

And there may be another more-_scientific_ thread about *rust* — _*heavier*_-than-steel.



> *Some* *people* don't like it.



“Does this heavyweight bike, with _Fat_-_Frank_ tires, make my butt look big?”


----------



## bloo (Feb 15, 2021)

Didn't they call the 28s "High Pressure"?


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 15, 2021)

Manton & Smith


----------



## bloo (Feb 15, 2021)

.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

What is that ?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 15, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1358471


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 15, 2021)

From what I've seen, bikes are lightweight, middleweight, balloon, and heavy duty.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1358471




Is that a jockey shift?


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 15, 2021)

Elgin with sidecar.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 15, 2021)

Here is one of my favorite riders.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 16, 2021)

1941 Crescent / Westfield.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Feb 16, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> 1941 Crescent / Westfield.
> 
> View attachment 1358705



These are awesome!


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2021)

A couple of my Heavier balloon tire "tanks", 40 Hawthorn All American 2 spd.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 20, 2021)

A Couple Survivors. 1952 Monark Super Deluxe Front. 1949 Monark Super Deluxe rear.
Come on warm weather!!!


----------



## ogre (Feb 20, 2021)

*1948 LaSalle*

How it started





How it's going


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2021)

ogre said:


> *1948 LaSalle*
> 
> How it started
> 
> ...





Cleaning that up with steel wool and a mixture of Hamm's  with  3 in 1 sure brought that back to life! Awesome finish.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

REC said:


> '52 Straightbar
> View attachment 758183
> 
> '52 J20 - 20"
> ...






REC said:


> '54 J36 - 20"
> View attachment 758186
> 
> '56 Red Phantom
> ...



@REC I can't believe I am saying this But Those Schwinns are Awesome!!! That '52 straight bar makes me want a Damn Schwinn that Clean & Pristine in ALL Black. The others are Eye Candy & Jewelry too! Even the red (which is my least favorite color & shade)


----------



## B607 (Feb 21, 2021)

50-something straight bar I restored, then sold.  The only thing that is black on this bike is under the seat.  I never got around to painting it maroon.  Gary


----------

